# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Anti-rimpelcrème

## Lady

Heeft iemand voor mij een tip van een antirimpelcreme die echt werkt.
Ben 47,en nu beginnen er toch wel hinderlijke rimpeltjes rond mijn ogen en mond te verschijnen.
Iemand een tip? :Confused:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Cremes van yves rocher zijn wel goed denk ik. Ken wel mensen die het gebruiken, en die zien er goed jong uit, mooie huid. Maarja, weet natuurlijk ook niet hoe ze eruit zien zonder die creme. Maargoed naar mijn ervaring is alles van yves rocher wel goed... (tlijkt wel reclame he... maar echt, ik gebruik meerdere producten van ze, voor meerdere dingen, en tis allemaal echt goed spul)

----------


## Prevent Care

> Heeft iemand voor mij een tip van een antirimpelcreme die echt werkt.
> Ben 47,en nu beginnen er toch wel hinderlijke rimpeltjes rond mijn ogen en mond te verschijnen.
> Iemand een tip?


Uit eigen ervaring kan ik zeggen dat celtherapie werkt zowel inwendig als uitwendig. Ik gebruik een speciaal supplement op basis van celtherapie en ik smeer met een crème die behoort tot de top. Deze haal ik uit mijn eigen praktijk. Voor meer informatie mag u mij bellen op 076-5032430.
Rian Bruijne, orthomoleculair geneeskundige

----------


## Tazaa

reinigen met een milk of cleanser, erna een tonic ( erg belangrijk) en een dag en nachtcreme, nutrimetics werkt erg goed,vind ik zelf

----------


## sweetyke

> Heeft iemand voor mij een tip van een antirimpelcreme die echt werkt.
> Ben 47,en nu beginnen er toch wel hinderlijke rimpeltjes rond mijn ogen en mond te verschijnen.
> Iemand een tip?


vichy : lift actif dagcreme verkrijgbaar bij ons in de belgische apotheek
ofwel roc retinox dag en nacht : beide kosten ongeveer 20 euro en werken echt wel goed 

resultaat al zichtbaar na 6 weken

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Lady,
Ik ben 49 jaar en gebruik al enige tijd een serum dat werkelijk fantastisch werkt (vergelijkbaar met Botox echter zónder inspuiting en zónder 'verlammingen') Ik bestel het rechtsstreeks bij de fabriek en kan het dus ook aan u leveren maar je kan je ook zelf laten inschrijven. Als je meer wilt weten bel of mail me maar even.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## mangostana

ik ben 43 en ben een aantal jaren geleden zelf creme gaan maken omdat de creme in de winkel me vaak niet beviel.
eerst heb ik eeb speciale creme gemaakt voor een vriende met eczeem,toen dit goed werkte ben ik verder gegaan.
zelf geniet ik van de dag/nacht creme dit is een combinatie van de vrucht mangostana en pure aloe vera.
er komen nog steeds producten bij,zoals oogcontour die nog niet op de pagina staat en pas in de verkoop.kijk maar eens op www.cremor-mangostana.nl als je vragen hebt of extra wensen hoor ik het graag van je.groetjes

----------


## Lady

Hoi Miranda,kan je hier op de site er meer over vertellen?
De werking,de prijs enz...
Denk dat meerdere mensen geinteresseerd zijn.

----------


## anjarobert

> Uit eigen ervaring kan ik zeggen dat celtherapie werkt zowel inwendig als uitwendig. Ik gebruik een speciaal supplement op basis van celtherapie en ik smeer met een crème die behoort tot de top. Deze haal ik uit mijn eigen praktijk. Voor meer informatie mag u mij bellen op 076-5032430.
> Rian Bruijne, orthomoleculair geneeskundige


Beste Rian, 

Ik ben schoonheidsspecialiste en derhalve geïnteresseerd in alles wat met anti-veroudering te maken heeft. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn mij wat informatie te geven over het supplement op basis van celtherapie en de crème die daar bijhoort?
Ik vraag mij ook af wat orthomoleculaire geneeskunde precies inhoudt, maar wellicht is informatie daarover wat te veel gevraagd, maar ook hiervoor houd ik mij aanbevolen.
U kunt mij als dat makkelijker is ook een mail sturen op [email protected].
Bij voorbaar hartelijk dank voor de te nemen moeite!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Anja Robert

----------


## chelsy1953

> Hoi Lady,
> Ik ben 49 jaar en gebruik al enige tijd een serum dat werkelijk fantastisch werkt (vergelijkbaar met Botox echter zónder inspuiting en zónder 'verlammingen') Ik bestel het rechtsstreeks bij de fabriek en kan het dus ook aan u leveren maar je kan je ook zelf laten inschrijven. Als je meer wilt weten bel of mail me maar even.
> Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91


Hey Miranda,

Gebruik je die serum nog? 
Ben vrouw van 57 jaar en heb ook al redelijk wat rimpels, en sorry , ik lees dit berichtje nu pas maar had van U graag meer over geweten over die serum

Groetjes...Maria

----------


## pearlodile

Wat erg goed werkt tegen rimpels -eigenlijk de enige antirimpelcreme die echt werkt- is vitamine A zuur cr: zie http://www.dokterrob.nl/verjonging002.html
Werkt super!

----------


## sietske763

veel vit. C nemen en heeeeeeeeeeeeel veel water drinken!
wilde er zelf nooit aan.............vreselijk om buiten ander vocht ruim 2 liter water te drinken, daarom kocht ik allemaal dure cremes en niets hielp echt en nu ik ruim 2 maanden veel water drink gaat mijn huid er veel frisser uitzien en zelfs nu ik afval krijg ik geen rimpels, voor het water drinken, wel.
en verder smeer ik nu alle potjes en tubetjes op mn gezicht om ze op te maken.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik gebruikte vroeger ook Yves Rocher, maar tegenwoordig heb ik de produkten van Oriflame. Dag- en nachtcreme uit de lijn voor de rijpere huid, en anti- ageing serum.
Ik ben er zeer tevreden over.
Een van de grote voordelen van de oriflame produkten vind ik ook dat ze in vergelijking met andere merken de huid veel minder af lijken te sluiten, waardoor je minder snel last hebt van overgangsklachten.
Vooral met nachtcremes had ik dat vaak, dat ik opvliegers krijg omdat de huid teveel afgesloten wordt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach ik denk dat er tegenwoordig geen slechte creme's bestaan.... :Big Grin: 

als de huid maar "gevoed" wordt...de èèn vindt dit lekker de ander dat, het ligt aan de prijs wat je kunt besteden èn er voor over hebt....ik heb in mijn leventje van alles geprobeerd...zalige dure creme's en nu voor koop ik uit mijn beursje dus de creme's van de Aldi....tja het is oke....

Veel water drinken is een must.( ben ik met je eens Sietske  :Wink: ..ik heb wel eens zoveel gedronken dat toen ik ging springen... :Stick Out Tongue:  hoorde ik het water klotsen...hahaha echt waar!!! ach ja een beetje gek moet je zijn als vrouw toch als je zoveel verschillende produkten uit test,....we blijven met z'n allen van alles proberen omdat we het horen van andere mensen of we lezen er iets over...maar wat we ook doen...."ouder" worden we!!!! eten/drinken/roken/sporten/onze genen....alles is van invloed....af en toe veranderen van creme is goed zegt de Dermatoloog.... :Embarrassment:  we smeren wat af op onze huid...het wordt zacht èn aaibaar...genieten...

opvliegers: hey dat is een interessant gegeven Miss Molly wat je zegt over je nachtcreme... :Big Grin: ....

----------


## dotito

Rimpeltjes kan je niet echt voorkomen, je kan er wel preventief voor zorgen dat je u huid goed verzorgd. Genoeg water drinken, gezond eten, beweging, en de huid 's morgens en 's avonds goed reinigen, dagcrème/nachtcrème en een dieptereiniging gebruiken en als je het kan niet teveel roken want dat zorgt ook voor rimpels. Natuurlijk vraagt dat een beetje tijd, maar die mooi wil zijn moet dat er maar voor over hebben.... :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Ik heb nu producten van clinique/roc gebruikt zeer tevreden over nu ga ik weer is iets anders proberen. Natuurlijk is iedere huid ook anders.

----------


## blackbeauty

> Heeft iemand voor mij een tip van een antirimpelcreme die echt werkt.
> Ben 47,en nu beginnen er toch wel hinderlijke rimpeltjes rond mijn ogen en mond te verschijnen.
> Iemand een tip?


Ik ben 45, en gebruik de produkten van Deynique, op basis van aloe vera,en vind deze super.

----------


## Karin63

Hey, ben 48 jaar en heel vaak zeggen mensen dat ik nog geen rimpels heb, er jong uit zie, enz. Ik gebruik nochtans gewone produkten van de Aldi, deze zijn heel goedkoop en ben er tevreden over.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha ik hoorde laatst wat..................durf het bijna niet te posten....
maar ja, dan moeten ze deze post maar verwijderen...
sperma schijnt heel erg goed te zijn voor je huid...
maar je moet er maar van houden....en je moet er wat voor doen om het te krijgen!
maar lekker wel gratis!

----------


## dotito

> Hey, ben 48 jaar en heel vaak zeggen mensen dat ik nog geen rimpels heb, er jong uit zie, enz. Ik gebruik nochtans gewone produkten van de Aldi, deze zijn heel goedkoop en ben er tevreden over.


Dat is goed dat ik dat weet wat ik gebruik altijd duur producten, maar op den duur is dat wel kostelijk  :Wink: 

Die Sietske toch ha ha... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aldi produkten zijn prima..ik heb er iets over geschreven bij een ander topic.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik gebruik het al heel lang.....maar soms is een ander smeersel wel goed.....

Sietske: goh jij durft...... :Big Grin:  hahahahahaha ja sperma is goed als masker....hoorde ik op tv...ehhh als je er prachtige baby's van kunt krijgen zal het ook goed aanvoelen op je huid.....kan ik het bestellen? ( grapje) ik ben wat melig.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet Bhody maar uitlaten en koken dan ben ik nuttig bezig....doegie allemaal.....

tjonge jonge Sietske....een nieuwe creme is geboren....och nee....masker.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

> Aldi produkten zijn prima..ik heb er iets over geschreven bij een ander topic.... ik gebruik het al heel lang.....maar soms is een ander smeersel wel goed.....
> 
> Sietske: goh jij durft...... hahahahahaha ja sperma is goed als masker....hoorde ik op tv...ehhh als je er prachtige baby's van kunt krijgen zal het ook goed aanvoelen op je huid.....kan ik het bestellen? ( grapje) ik ben wat melig.... ik moet Bhody maar uitlaten en koken dan ben ik nuttig bezig....doegie allemaal.....
> 
> tjonge jonge Sietske....een nieuwe creme is geboren....och nee....masker....


heb maar weer eens wat anders bedacht dan.....................(grapje)
er was een reclame op tv over een foundation met serum erbij in.............
dus weer op onderzoek uitgeweest, en een goedkoper alternatief gevonden,
bij de HEMA: firming foundation (dus ook serum erbij in)ongeveer 10 euro voor 30 ml.
na reiniging smeer ik dat spul om mn gezicht, doe daarna consealer op mn wallen en resultaat>zichtbaar minder rimpels en natuurlijk zijn alle oneffenheden van de huid ook weg en je hebt 3 teinten afhankelijk van je huidskleur, ik heb 1 teint donkerder gekocht, zie je er ook nog lekker gezond uit.
je rimpels gaan hiermee niet weg maar je kan het natuurlijk gewoon iedere ochtend opsmeren.
succes maar weer dames!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hoi Creme vrouw.....ontdekker van goede produkten die betaalbaar zijn. :Big Grin: ..goede tip zeg.....ik zal er eerdaags eens na kijken als ik het onthoud, als ik in de Hema ben.....ze hebben er fijne produkten....toppie....
Dank je....
Knuffie van hier..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag bij Aldi een serum en een masker voor gezicht gekocht. Is nu wel de eerste keer dat ik zo'n goedkoop product koop, maar ga het gewoon is proberen. Naar schijnt zijn die producten echt wel goed heb het trouwens opgezocht.

----------


## blackbeauty

> Vandaag bij Aldi een serum en een masker voor gezicht gekocht. Is nu wel de eerste keer dat ik zo'n goedkoop product koop, maar ga het gewoon is proberen. Naar schijnt zijn die producten echt wel goed heb het trouwens opgezocht.


Een tip:
Als je een peeling of masker zet, er een paar druppeltjes vb amandelolie, advocado of jojobaolie tussen mengen.

Is ook heel goed en verzorgend om een paar druppeltjes bij je dag of nachtcreme te voegen.
En zeker in de winterperiode.

groetjes, Martine

----------


## Karin63

> Vandaag bij Aldi een serum en een masker voor gezicht gekocht. Is nu wel de eerste keer dat ik zo'n goedkoop product koop, maar ga het gewoon is proberen. Naar schijnt zijn die producten echt wel goed heb het trouwens opgezocht.


 :Big Grin:  Hihi, ik kocht gisteren in de Aldi ook het serum, gebruik dit al jaren en ben heel tevreden!

----------


## blackbeauty

hallo iedereen,

Ik heb in de loop der jaren ook al vanalles geprobeerd voor de rimpels, al dat ik er voor mijn leeftijd ook niet veel heb naar't schijnt.
Maar toch ben ik daardoor " geobsedeerd "
De meetste mensen schatten me een 5 tal jaren jonger dan ik ben.
Nu een paar weken geleden heb ik zelf een serum gemaakt om onder mijn dag/nachtcreme te smeren, en eerlijk "ik ben er heel tevreden over.
Ik gebruik hiervoor alleen 100 % zuivere bio olien van de apotheker en een 100% natuurlijke gel die je huid een strakker gevoel geeft.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blackbeauty: Wat leuk en bijzonder dat je een eigen serum hebt gemaakt van goede middelen.... :Smile:  

Ik ben er echter geen voorstander van om kant en klare produkten te vermengen met allerlei andere fijne dingen....zelfs niet met Aldi produkten....deze zijn getest en deze verkoopt zo goed omdat deze produkten zo zijn afgestemd...niets erdoor roeren is mijn mening..ik vindt het fijn zoals het is...ik begrijp wel je enthousiasme. :Smile: ..ook ik gebruik af en toe serum als een kuurtje....zelfs de oogcreme van de Aldi is prettig maar dat is voor iedereen verschillend....de 1 zweert bij dit de ander bij dat, geen enkele huid is het zelfde...wel vindt ik het leuk om wat te horen via dit forum van iedereen....ik heb heel veel verschillende soorten creme's gebruikt....ik weet wat heerlijk is en ik weet wat betaalbaar is haha  :Big Grin:  ach blijven smeren..oud worden we toch....

----------


## blackbeauty

> Blackbeauty: Wat leuk en bijzonder dat je een eigen serum hebt gemaakt van goede middelen.... 
> 
> Ik ben er echter geen voorstander van om kant en klare produkten te vermengen met allerlei andere fijne dingen....zelfs niet met Aldi produkten....deze zijn getest en deze verkoopt zo goed omdat deze produkten zo zijn afgestemd...niets erdoor roeren is mijn mening..ik vindt het fijn zoals het is...ik begrijp wel je enthousiasme...ook ik gebruik af en toe serum als een kuurtje....zelfs de oogcreme van de Aldi is prettig maar dat is voor iedereen verschillend....de 1 zweert bij dit de ander bij dat, geen enkele huid is het zelfde...wel vindt ik het leuk om wat te horen via dit forum van iedereen....ik heb heel veel verschillende soorten creme's gebruikt....ik weet wat heerlijk is en ik weet wat betaalbaar is haha  ach blijven smeren..oud worden we toch....



Hey,

Ik heb wel alles heel goed opgezocht en nagekeken hoor, vooraleer ik iets meng.

En zeker mijn serum.

Normaal kan het geen kwaad om deze pure olien te mengen in een dag/nachtcreme hoor.
Ik doe het zelf ook.


groetjes, Martine x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Blacky: haha  :Big Grin:  hallootjes......
" IK " ben er geen voorstander van maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het afkeur!!!
experimenteer gewoon door zoals je dat allemaal zorgvuldig doet, zolang jij geen allergische reactie krijgt zoals uitslag dan gaat het dus prima....ook wel spannend natuurlijk.... :Wink:  als "jij" je daar goed bij voelt en je gezicht straalt je tegemoet dan is het al je moeite waard geweest.... :Embarrassment:  dag chemicus.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Fijn weekend...doegieeee
warme groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> Hey,
> 
> Ik heb wel alles heel goed opgezocht en nagekeken hoor, vooraleer ik iets meng.
> 
> En zeker mijn serum.
> 
> Normaal kan het geen kwaad om deze pure olien te mengen in een dag/nachtcreme hoor.
> Ik doe het zelf ook.
> 
> ...


ik meng al mijn huid middeltjes met wat argaan olie(marokkaans product)het voordeel ervan is> de olie wordt beter opgenomen in de huid,
zoals jullie gelezen hebben gebruik ik sinds kort foundation met serum erbij in en ook daar doe ik wat argaan olie bij.

----------


## blackbeauty

Voor je de dag/nachtcreme gebruikt, smeer ik altijd Aloe vera gel met een paar druppeltjes en/of advocado-theunisboem of amandelolie ertussen, en dit is niet vettig en voelt zalig aan op de huid.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: ja van jou wist ik dat......Arabische middelen zijn goed!!!!  :Embarrassment:  de mannen ook hoor?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  hihi ( pffff 10 jaar)

----------


## sietske763

haha die elisa, het was toch geen toffe vent??

bij de HEMA een nieuw gezichtsserum ter versteviging van de gezichtshuid, factor 30,
voelt heerlijk verzorgd aan..........daarna de andere dagcremes, olie, noem maar op!
het serum kost ong 7,5 euro en is zeer zuinig in gebruik.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morgen Zonnestraaltje... :Smile:  haha.......

oeps ik zal eens kijken Sietske bij de Hema....merci madammeke....

Het was een hele leuke mooie man, hij leek op Guilio Iglesias...ik " SMOLT" voor hem.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr goede tijden gehad, het liep helaas anders en dat heeft mijn hele leven beinvloed....Jammer.....maar er zijn nog genoeg knapperds... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  geef mij maar Sinterklaas...die verwent je tenminste elk jaar en komt altijd langs of je wil of niet!!!!...haha  :Big Grin:  daggggggggggggggg

----------


## sietske763

nou veel plezier met je sinterklaas....hahaa en de kerstman krijg je er gratis bij! :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> Morgen Zonnestraaltje... haha.......
> 
> oeps ik zal eens kijken Sietske bij de Hema....merci madammeke....
> 
> Het was een hele leuke mooie man, hij leek op Guilio Iglesias...ik " SMOLT" voor hem.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr goede tijden gehad, het liep helaas anders en dat heeft mijn hele leven beinvloed....Jammer.....maar er zijn nog genoeg knapperds... geef mij maar Sinterklaas...die verwent je tenminste elk jaar en komt altijd langs of je wil of niet!!!!...haha  daggggggggggggggg


Hoho !! wat leest Sinterklaas hier allemaal ???....

Ik zal met " mijne zwarte piet " eens langs komen !!!!..dat is ook 'n leuke knapperd !! :Wink: ..
Jou neemt hij zeker tussendoor !..( zijn agenda ! of wat dacht je !  :Frown: 

Wees ook maar zeker dat hij jou zal " verwennen " of je wil of niet !.;zo heb ik hem getraind ! :Wink: 
Hij is wel 'n roetmop , ..komt gewoon door de schoorsteen ! :EEK!:  als het "" neit via de deur kan / mag ?"" '  :Wink: 
Meestal verdwijnt hij ook weer "" als 'n dief in de nacht " ...dat is trouwens zijn favoriete tijd , om " bezig " te zijn !!  :Confused: 
Of hij ook nog op Guilio Iglesias lijkt ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
..tja dat schrijf jij me dan maar , in jouw bestelbrief voor volgend jaar hé !!  :Embarrassment: 
Doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ( wuif met handje !!  :Smile: )

----------


## jolanda27

Dat is wel een heel ondeugende Sinterklaas en Zwarte Piet!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Dat is wel een heel ondeugende Sinterklaas en Zwarte Piet!


Denk je ??....voor ieder komt 'n tijd dat je " niet meer in Sinterklaas gelooft "
Je zou nog wel willen !!..stilletjes hopen dat er op 'n morgen toch nog iets in jouw schoentje ligt !! :Wink: 
Helaas ...Sinterklaas is dan niet meer die grote goede heilige man !!
Hij is dan 'n doodgewone man , lijk iedere andere man !! ...die gewoon doet wat hij kan !!  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun....Dag Sint Raimun...haha...dank voor je verhaaltje...lief hoor.... :Big Grin:  en nu maar wegwezen met die zak van jou en je "KNOL" haha Paard natuurlijk...dagggggggggg ik doe niet meer aan Sinterklaas maar ik heb er "Fantastische" herrinneringen aan....tot volgend jaar, dan staat deze Piet weer voor een ieder klaar!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik vraag aan de Sint: Een goede verjongingscreme..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jols

Ik ben momenteel 26 jaar en gebruik de producten van Clinique, werkt erg fijn moet ik zeggen! Ik gebruik deze creme voor iedere dag & nacht en het resultaat is absoluut zichtbaar  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

doe het nu een week zo, en huid oogt heel fris en jonger;
schoonmaken met tonic
hema serum
argaanolie {olijfolie of bio olie kan ook}
vaseline intensive rescue {voor de extreem droge huid}

door de vaseline trekt de olie er ook beter in...........
volgende week heb ik ws weer ander nieuws................tot dan!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jols: dat klinkt fantastisch meid...heerlijk he zo'n goede creme, maar er hangt wel een prijskaartje aan..geniet er van ...wauw wat een luxe.... :Wink: 

Sietske: Hey schat wat een actie weer allemaal voor dat huidje van je gezicht.. :Stick Out Tongue: 
je kon wel een klein winkeltje hebben..."Leuk" dat je elke keer weer wat ontdekt en het met ons deelt....dag mop...fijne dag....kuzzzzzzzzzzz Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Ik blijf nog steeds smeren van de Aldi produkten en heb er tegenwoordig ook een serum van....lekker voor "mij".... als ik een zak met geld kreeg dan holde ik naar de Douglas toe en kocht dan dure, fijne, goed ruikende bekende produkten die ik soms gebruikte toen ik nog werkte!!!!  :Big Grin:  wauw wat een droom he? haha wakker worden Elisa..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zit nu ook aan de aldi cremes....een paar mnd geleden hadden ze een actie en verkochten ze serum en collageen creme, echt heerlijk, heb voor ong 1 jaar ingekocht
en sinds ik het gebruik zeggen mensen dat ik jonger lijk dan dat ik ben......
daarnaast heb ik ook nog vanalles om er tussendoor op te smeren.
mijn argaanolie begint op te raken en heb nu van Dr Vogel johannesolie, ook heerlijk spul, op internet zeggen ze van dit produkt dat het zelfs de kleinste haarvaatjes voorziet van zuurstof...iig is het ook heerlijk,
en natuurlijk niet roken.....wilde er nooit aan, maar toch in onze situatie noodzakelijk, en dat doet echt wonderen voor je huid!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig Sietske....wat leuk dat het je bevalt van deze keten..ik ben er "dol" op....ik heb er vorige week per toeval nog een Hondenhalsband gekocht met led lichtgevende en reflecterende strippen....ik moet het nog uit de verpakking halen!!! ohhhhhh ik zie dat er plakband opzit, dan heeft iemand het misschien wel teruggebracht...hoolimoosie, dan moet ik het eens nader inspecteren...haha... :Embarrassment:  waar waren we gebleven? och ja....creme's.....johannesolie lekker, doe mij dan maar Johannes.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hihaaaa, heel knap dat je niet meer rookt, dit is vergif voor je huid, je hebt gelijk....eens zal ik er mee ophouden.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  vandaag heb ik nog niet gerookt, ik stel het uit naar vanavond!!! smeer ze lekker en geniet van je kast vol met produkten, wanneer gaat je winkeltje open? grapje....dagggggggg

----------


## blackbeauty

> Geweldig Sietske....wat leuk dat het je bevalt van deze keten..ik ben er "dol" op....ik heb er vorige week per toeval nog een Hondenhalsband gekocht met led lichtgevende en reflecterende strippen....ik moet het nog uit de verpakking halen!!! ohhhhhh ik zie dat er plakband opzit, dan heeft iemand het misschien wel teruggebracht...hoolimoosie, dan moet ik het eens nader inspecteren...haha...:o waar waren we gebleven? och ja....creme's.....johannesolie lekker, doe mij dan maar Johannes....:p hihaaaa, heel knap dat je niet meer rookt, dit is vergif voor je huid, je hebt gelijk....eens zal ik er mee ophouden....:rolleyes: vandaag heb ik nog niet gerookt, ik stel het uit naar vanavond!!! smeer ze lekker en geniet van je kast vol met produkten, wanneer gaat je winkeltje open? grapje....dagggggggg


hebben jullie de produkten van Helen Pietrulla al eens geprobeerd!!!
Zalig gewoon.

zie www.diamondcosmetics.be

----------


## blackbeauty

De produkten van Helen Pietrulla zijn Biologische produkten die in eigen labo worden gemaakt.
Als je naar de site [url]www.diamondcosmetics.be
gaat, en je hebt vragen staat Mientje je graag te woord.
Doe ze dan maar de groetjes, van Martine uit Scherpenheuvel !!!!!!

Het proberen waard !!!!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi PowerGirls. :Stick Out Tongue: ...het jaar 2013 breekt aan....heeft iemand nog nuttige tips???? gewoon leuk om te lezen en als het betaalbaar is dan is het fijn om te proberen.......ach ik laat mij niet gek maken, ik koop wat mij goed lijkt....
smeer ze fijn verder....
bye...Groeten van Elisa... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ben nu weer even op de Yves Rocher toer.....
maak veel mensen lid en dan krijg ik de cadeaus...
als je t allemaal goed uitkient kom je voor heel weinig geld aan uitstekende produkten, zijn echt fijn, alleen om zo te kopen zijn ze erg duur, maar ja
we hebben de hele dag de tijd toch om de koopjes te plannen??
heb nu een liftende dag en nachtcreme, en de aldi produkten (die ik voor een jaar had)even achteruit gezet want als de koopjes op zijn ga ik daarmee
weer verder.)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik ben "ook" op die toer geweest....lekker hoor....en de website van Blackbeaty hierboven heb ik ook even bekeken...zag er goed uit....dagggggggggggg tot later... :Cool:  verstandig wijffie ben je toch....hahahaha...zou ik ook doen...aantrekkelijk he?

----------


## Rapunzel

> Heeft iemand voor mij een tip van een antirimpelcreme die echt werkt.
> Ben 47,en nu beginnen er toch wel hinderlijke rimpeltjes rond mijn ogen en mond te verschijnen.
> Iemand een tip?


Beste tip ooit: Jouvé van Ariix! Is juist op de markt. Je hoeft geen rimpels meer te hebben. Het is geheel natuurlijk, pijnvrij, betaalbaar en werkt ook op lange termijn. Super blij van. Heb hem gekocht op www.thetrueyou.be
Veel succes!  :Smile:

----------


## Rapunzel

Nu kan je rimpels wel wegkrijgen, erg gemakkelijk zelfs!  :Smile:  Ik gebruik Jouvé, is helemaal natuurlijk en ben super blij! www.thetrueyou.be

----------

